# CNC Router



## Geppetto Creations (Apr 19, 2012)

I have been researching the possibility of purchasing a CNC router 24 x 36 size for making mostly small flat panel parts (not carvings) Looking at the Laguna CNCiQ and the TechnoCNC models. Does anyone have any comments, feedback or suggestions towards other brands. I am leaning towards the Laguna for price as the Techno is double the cost.


----------



## Geppetto Creations (Apr 19, 2012)

I decided to order the Laguna IQ CNC router witht he hand held controller using Vectric VcarvePro software. Anyone else using this??


----------



## fixtureman (Jul 5, 2012)

Look at the Shopbot routers I have 2 big table units that I really like you can ask on the Shopbot forum if there is anybody vlose to you to show you their machine.


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

I don't have any actual experience with the Laguna but it looks like a nice unit. There are also some nice units from Camaster. The Stinger Home of the Stinger Table Top CNC Router. Shopbot desktop machine ShopBot Desktop. I have actually seen this one in person.

Good luck.

Bill


----------



## Geppetto Creations (Apr 19, 2012)

Been 8 weeks waiting Laguna unit should be here this week


----------



## Geppetto Creations (Apr 19, 2012)

Received the new machine and love it !!! Only item needing some improvement is the dust collection housing, it site too low to the work surface


----------

